

GoDaddy Moves DNS to Competitor VeriSign - chrisacky
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/09/godaddy-moves-to-verisign/

======
nikcub
VeriSign manage .com so they are a supplier. The availability of DNS depends
on 'competitors' working with each other. The bigger DNS hosts all have backup
servers with each other.

So the headline is a bit misleading and not really the full story.

------
jread
This isn't unusual, amazon.com uses a combination of UltraDNS and Dyn, not
their own AWS Route53 DNS service.

------
gst
Could someone explain to me why the majority of startups seems to use GoDaddy?
Their user-interface is unintuitive and ugly and there are plenty of other
good alternatives. This doesn't mean that you shouldn't use GoDaddy, but why
does a mediocre-at-best service have such a high market-share?

~~~
ecaron
Price.

~~~
gst
Does it really matter for a startup if they save a few dollar a year compared
to any other solution? GoDaddy charges $13 per year for a .com. My current
(random) German registrar charges around $16.5 per year incl. German VAT.
Unless you plan to buy thousands of domains price shouldn't make a
considerable difference.

------
ot86
I wouldn't consider VeriSign and GoDaddy competitors. Verisign is a domain
registry, whereas GoDaddy is a domain registrar.

VeriSign also offers large network availability services for much larger
clientèle. While GoDaddy offers web hosting and web services for smaller
businesses.

------
schindyguy
Horrible reporting: This article leads people to believe Godaddy moved all of
their customers DNS over to Verisign.

All Godaddy did was temporarily move their single godaddy.com DNS to verisign
so they could display a 'we are working on it' message to visitors during the
attack.

------
smoyer
In other news, Ferrari buys Yugo saying we need an entry-level model for our
price-sensitive customers.

It's interesting that I don't have a good impression of GoDaddy _or_ Verisign.
One provides sleazy marketing for a substandard product on the cheap, and the
other extorts vast sums of money just to provide a guarantee of identity.

I'd be happy to pay a reasonable fee for both to get good customer service,
but I'm guessing there's collusion between the certificate providers to keep
prices high.

Good luck to both of them.

~~~
mcot2
Verisign does not have an ssl/identity business anymore. This was sold to
symantec in 2010.

------
eddanger
Tomorrow's news: "VeriSign's DNS is down."

~~~
tptacek
That would be interesting, because Verisign has, as these things go, a fairly
sophisticated anti-DDOS system; I would, on the other hand, be surprised to
hear GoDaddy had much of anything at all.

~~~
snowwrestler
I would have thought that AT&T had a robust DNS system too, but a DDOS took it
down for most of a day a few weeks ago.

------
topofthehill
Isn't this the definition of counterparty risk?

------
alecco
What happened with the big GoDaddy thread?!

~~~
w1ntermute
Here it is: <http://hackerne.ws/item?id=4500993>

The moderators must have removed it from the front page. In such cases,
HackerSlide[0] can prove very useful.

0: <http://hackerslide.com/>

------
propercoil
well i moved to namecheap after i heard godaddy help crafting the SOPA bill. I
guess they deserved it

~~~
mistermann
Just used namecheap, so much simpler than godaddy, no upsell, reasonable
priced anon registration. Beauty.

~~~
gog
I bought my last domain at Namecheap because they said that they provide a
free secondary DNS service for your domains. After I tried to set it up I was
informed that you can use their free secondary DNS only for domains that where
not bought with namecheap!!!

Then I bought GoDaddys premium DNS solution for 35$/year and I use their DNS
servers as 3rd and 4th DNS servers for all my domains (primary and secondary
are on my servers).

This was really the best offer I could find for slave DNS hosting and it works
pretty great, even when GoDaddy is down :)

------
propercoil
AND NOTHING OF VALUE WAS LOST

